# Best place to buy wood (Not bogwood)



## 1stgolf (31 Mar 2011)

Hi im after a branch type wood for my tank as ive used bogwood many times and i want a change. Any ideas of an online shop as i cant find a for sale section on the forum.
Thanks


----------



## Tom (31 Mar 2011)

Have a look at aquaessentials.co.uk, thegreenmachineonline.com or plantedtanks.co.uk

Tom


----------



## 1stgolf (31 Mar 2011)

Thanks tom ill have to take a look


----------

